# New Walker Broom



## lawnproslawncar

*WALKER POWER BROOM DEBUT!*​
Hey everyone, thought I would take some pictures of our new power broom we got last week for the 09/10 snow season.

The new broom design ought to be interesting. They say the wavy bristle design helps scoop and throw the snow, we shall see in the morning. 1"-3" expected.


----------



## carl b

looks to cold for me . No cab ? how wide is it ?


----------



## lawnproslawncar

No cab. Got some driveways that have tree's overhanging too much. Worried it would get ripped off. I think it's 47" wide


----------



## Triple L

Nice way to ruin a nice mower... Walkers are not meant to be out in the snow IMO... They go to the craps real fast after a winter or two...


----------



## lawnproslawncar

This machine is gonna become dedicated to brooming and blowing. I don't expect it to mow much anymore.


----------



## Cutter1

I have the same setup......runs great in the winter......Put some sand bags inside the hopper, it tips forwatrd sometimes....also the tires spin sometimes, get the winter tires or chains.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

I mounted two weights from the Humbolt bagger system that is on my Hustler. Handles fine with what I believe is 80 #'s


----------



## betmr

We use sweepers to clear snow from sidewalks. I Guarantee you are going to need a CAB on that machine W/wiper. When that snow starts flyin' your machine and operator are gonna be wearin' it!!! I don't know if that's liquid cooled or not but some heat will be a big plus in those storms. 

P.S. if there is a remote angle control, that will be a very good upgrade, otherwise you're going to find yourself jumping down to swivle that head over & over again. Concider it a mechanical Snow Plow, thats just what it is.

PSS Curtis may make a cab for it.


----------



## Grassman09

Whats under the tires? Salt? That has got to be a PIA to move a bunch of tires to get some salt out.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

It's Haylage


----------



## justinsp

*Walker Broom*

Hi, I like the look of your set up.

I am just curious if you have any action shots and any updates with how the machine handles the snow.

I have been looking at getting a walker for 2 years now, but I have also been looking at some other brand front mounts that might be more versatile in the winter months so I can get year round use out of the machine.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

I love the compact design of the walker over a grasshopper machine for example. We take care of some small lots, even the walker is too small for some of the sidewalks. It's more than enough machine but manuvering around buildings is a pain.

We do.use it for sweeping dustings on a couple small clinics we maintain. This thing works excellent.


----------



## johnnyusa

just wondering will be able to drive on low profile tires to get by until you can purchase a/t tires?


----------



## lawnproslawncar

We have bar tires on it now. Not through walker however, these are a little more aggressive.


----------



## johnnyusa

lawnpro. were you able to use low pro files in the snow. I dont have xtra funds to go buy bar tires right now. I have the snow blower and was wondering if i could use the lowprofiles for now until i get the bar treads which i know will be better. thanks john


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Low profiles worked but don't get off the cleared path in snow that is 4" deep or more. If there is glare ice nothing will work other than chains...they do damage to bricks...so forget that idea. You may as well use a blower if your gonna equip with chains


----------

